# Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, May 05, 2014 

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/member-country-details-for-listing-oie.html



OIE Article 1.2.2. 

The criteria for the inclusion of a disease, infection or infestation in the OIE list are as follows: 

1) International spread of the agent (via live animals or their products, vectors or fomites) has been proven. 

AND 

2) At least one country has demonstrated freedom or impending freedom from the disease, infection or infestation in populations of susceptible animals, based on the animal health surveillance provisions of the Terrestrial Code, in particular those contained in Chapter 1.4. 

AND 

3) 

a) Natural transmission to humans has been proven, and human infection is associated with severe consequences. 

OR 

b) The disease has been shown to cause significant morbidity or mortality in domestic animals at the level of a

country or a zone. 

OR 

c) The disease has been shown to, or scientific evidence indicates that it would, cause significant morbidity or

mortality in wild animal populations. 

AND 

4) A reliable means of detection and diagnosis exists and a precise case definition is available to clearly identify cases 

and allow them to be distinguished from other diseases, infections and infestations. 

OR 

5) The disease or infection is an emerging disease with evidence of zoonotic properties, rapid spread, or significant morbidity or mortality and a case definition is available to clearly identify cases and allow them to be distinguished from other diseases or infections. 

2 2013 © OIE - Terrestrial Animal Health Code Chapter 1.2.- Criteria for the inclusion of diseases, infections and infestations on the OIE list 

http://www.oie.int/fileadmin/Home/eng/Health_standards/tahc/2010/chapitre_1.1.2.pdf


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing

***UPDATE*** 

May 13, 2014 

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing

Greetings everyone, 

Finally, got a confirmation from top official inside OIE. 

YES! 

Indeed, CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD has been brought to the OIE table, by more than one country, and WILL BE BROUGHT TO THE TABLE AGAIN, WHEN THE NEXT AD HOC EXPERT GROUP IS CONVENED...tss

On more than one occasion our Commission has received a request from a Member Country to list CWD as a disease notifiable to the OIE. However, it is not our practice to specify which Member Countries make specific requests to us. All countries which submit national comments to us at our February and September meetings are listed in the reports of our meetings. However, the country names are not linked to specific comments or requests.

they may also evaluate CWD against the OIEs CRITERIA. 

That is where the situation stands at present. Next time an ad hoc group is convened to consider issues of listing and delisting, CWD will be evaluated. I have no idea of time frames.

personal communication with OIE top official...tss

Rome was not built overnight I suppose...tss


> In response to a _Member Countrys_ detailed justification for listing of chronic wasting disease of cervids (CWD) against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission _recommended_ this disease be reconsidered for listing.

http://ec.europa.eu/food/international/organisations/docs/eu_position_tahsc_report_feb2013_en.pdf 

Annual report of the Scientific Network on BSE-TSE EFSA, Question No EFSA-Q-2013-01004, approved on 11 December 2013

*** Further, it was addressed that recently discussions have being held at OIE level on Chronic Wasting Disease of cervids.
page 6;

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/supporting/doc/532e.pdf


LINK UPDATED...


Monday, May 05, 2014 

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/member-country-details-for-listing-oie.html


kind regards, terry


----------

